# démonter touche clavier powerbook



## pticoc (27 Décembre 2005)

Salut
j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de d'enlever une touche de mon clavier powerbook, juste pour nettoyer en dessous, parce que d'la vodka pomme s'est infiltrée. Rien de bien méchant, juste deux ou trois touches qui collent un peu quand on les enfonce.


----------



## emaguirre (19 Septembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai renverse un the sucre sur mon power book g4 12". Si tu as une reponse je suis preneur...Aussi je suis a la recherche d'un clavier azerty pour mettre dessus.
Merci


----------



## Littlebrain (23 Septembre 2008)

Voici un site pratique sur lequel vous trouverez pas mal d'informations pratiques 

http://www.sterpin.net/


----------

